# Anybody used this before?



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

These electric hoof knives for sheep and goats? http://www.electrichoofknife.com/GoatsSheep.html

I admit I am pretty stinking tempted to splurge on one of these this summer. Just watching the videos alone makes me super jealous but I wonder how well they work compared to something else. So has anybody used this before?

Justine


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I use a regular right angle grinder, which is a fraction of the price. :bowtie:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-4-1-2-in-Angle-Grinder-AG452K/100529101


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you already have an air compressor for airing up tires, etc., at your place, you could get one of these. It's smaller than the right angle grinder.

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/p...mpaignId=T9F&gclid=CM78wNenrL0CFchZ7AoduiwAEg


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here's almost the exact thing for less from Amazon. (but some reviews are not favorable)

http://www.amazon.com/Proxxon-38544...95703385&sr=8-8&keywords=die+grinder+electric


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

My goodness, are you guys trimming hooves of a herd of camels? These tools look substantial. Maybe I just lack the confidence to try an electrical appliance. Don't think our goats would stand for it, though they do not mind pedicures the old fashion way. If I had a hundred or so, might change my mind.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I already had the right angle grinder.  Didn't have to purchase something new. The only disadvantage is that it is heavy. 

The goats do stand better for it than for scissor type trimmers.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I got something like that for my dog. She despised it! We NEVER got all her nails trimmed using that darn thing. I wonder if goats would like it more.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I use a regular right angle grinder, which is a fraction of the price. :bowtie:
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-4-1-2-in-Angle-Grinder-AG452K/100529101



I have the grinder. What pads do you use?


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Electric hoof knife looks nice, 2" wheel...funny tho, it doesn't list the rpm's.

Right angle grinders can be hard to handle with one hand, and if they grab and fling...yikes, would be scary with an animal. 

I use a cordless dremel with a sanding drum on the dogs nails, probably too small for a goat tho.


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

if it doesn't rain soon (last year) we're going to need a chainsaw to trim.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

All we've had is rain, snow, rain, snow, snow, rain, snow...it even snowed here yesterday, and they're calling for rain Friday and Saturday. The only up side is that it makes feet super easy to trim.


----------



## ElecHoofKnife (Apr 15, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Here's almost the exact thing for less from Amazon. (but some reviews are not favorable)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Proxxon-38544...95703385&sr=8-8&keywords=die+grinder+electric


Hi there! 

I work with the Electric Hoof Knife and wanted to stop by to answer all the questions posted in this thread so far! 

We actually used to use the Proxxon grinder but we've now designed our own one (info on updates can be found here. The Proxxon grinder is NOT designed to trim hooves (and neither are angle grinders or the air powered grinder I saw someone post about). They are not created of substantial enough parts to withstand the pressures of trimming, and therefore break or don't do a great job. We created our own grinder to use as the Electric Hoof Knife because the Proxxon one actually kept breaking and we had to keep repairing them. That's why it doesn't have great reviews on Amazon - because it's not as well made or as high quality as the Electric Hoof Knife. 

Our tool is expensive, yes, but it is made of the highest quality parts and is designed/assembled in Tallahasee, FL for quality control. Our abrasive goat disc is made from durable tungsten carbide that can put a smooth and even finish on a goat hoof in about a minute. It doesn't wear out as quickly as the other tools out there that people have appropriated for trimming, either.

We have people who have three goats and people who have 100 goats using this tool. It is much easier on the hands and wrists than hand trimmers (especially for those with arthritis or carpal tunnel). It also promotes better hoof health because it doesn't leave cracks and jagged areas for dirt and muck to get stuck in and cause an infection. Plus, it's very unlikely you will need a clotting agent when trimming with the Electric Hoof Knife because the disc buffs instead of cuts - you can stop trimming long before the hoof gets pink or raw. 

The Electric Hoof Knife weighs only 1.2 pounds and is only 11.5 inches long, so it's not nearly as heavy or hard to control as the big 4.5" angle grinders. A lot of our female customers say they can't handle the big grinders or are scared they will hurt their animals, so they much prefer the Electric Hoof Knife. Someone asked how many RPMs it rotates at - it rotates at 13,000 RPMs which is what we've discovered to be the best speed for hoof trimming. 

Most goats (and all animals the Electric Hoof Knife can be used on) don't mind it at all - it's less painful for them than hand tools and they get used to the noise very quickly. We also include instructions on how to acclimate your animal for best results. 

We have positive reviews of our tool in Shepherd's Magazine, Goat Keeper Magazine, and on the University of Maryland Wild & Woolly newsletter. We rarely get a tool sent back to us because once people have it they never go back to hand tools. 

Please let me know if you have absolutely any other questions! We know it seems shocking to use a power tool to trim, but it honestly makes the job so much easier. This price is high, but our customers always find the benefits much outweigh the cost. The Electric Hoof Knife also has discs for cows and miniature, standard, and draft horses as well, so if you have more than one kind of animal you can trim them all with the same tool.

I hope this has helped clear up your questions!


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

We use a grinder on some of our goats, particularly our one buck. He just had very tough feet.

If you're still trimming with regular hand trimmers, we've also found that doing it after a rainy spell helps. Basically, if the hoof is wet, it is softer. If we have to trim during a dry spell, we put the goat on a stand and put their feet - two at a time, front or back - in a pan of warm water for a bit to soften the hooves. We call it Spa Day on the farm.


----------

